# what do I have?



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

I just bought my goat, and I'm loving it so far. It was traded in by a girl 5 months ago to the dealership I bought it from and it just needs a little TLC, some touch up paint for a few chips in the hood, new brakes (wheel shudders when I brake above 40....it did this on my Pontiac G6 also) and reconnecting the radio.....My biggest issue so far.

The good, I have pictures of my hood and there has been A Lot of work done I do believe. Straight pipes all the way back Air flow ratio PSI and oil gauge and the following......

2011-08-29 18.43.56 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I think it has different heads and cams but does anything else look unstock in these photos.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, fuel rails and regulator are real nice. Only 1 photo posted.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

click newer and theres another picture....this is the point that I admit that I am a newb and don't really know what things things are and what type of gains they have. I know about dodge power gains. like cams and heads add bout 30 rwhp. is it the same with the LS1?


----------

